# HTPC



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Having a computer friend build out my HTPC. Getting ready to buy most things from newegg when black friday sales hit, or whenever.

So...........

What kind of components should I make sure I have?

Plan so far:

4 TB storage, 10x BluRay Reader/Burner, HDMI and TrueHD capable....etc...

Intel5 core looks good....


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

For Audio card check out this months Stereophile recommended gear which includes a sound card -- ?Asus Xonar?

Even though not ubiquitous, I would consider USB 3.0 connections.

Mike

EDIT:
Here is the HTS Sub-Forum on HTPC - link


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

*HTPC Build*

Here is what I'm considering....wish it was easier than cutting in links!

Already have the BD drive.....

Motherboard: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16813130263

Processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16819115215

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811129054

2 of these HDs: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16822136456

Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16817139005

Memory: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820231275

Video Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814150467

Probably get the wireless keyboard/mouse as well...and an RF extender for Harmony later.

If anyone has time to kill and wants to suggest other options at each stage, go for it! I have a friend that is building it for me free of charge, trying to get his name out. He also has around 180 BD 720p ripped to his HD he will transfer for free! Woo hoo!

EDIT: Probably dumb question, if I have an HDMI/DVI outs on my video card, do I need a separate sound card other than software, etc?


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

I dont know if being quiet is of any consern to you but.... 

I love this card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131349
while its is only a 5570 it has no problem in a HTPC, although I never game on it.
There is not a 5670 version of that card but I think there is a next step up....

Also I am a big fan of Gigabyte as there UD3 series boards use a very heavy copper core and metalized caps that DONT FAIL.....


----------



## kivyee (Aug 31, 2010)

Just out of curiosity guys, what's the motivation behind a HTPC? I was looking into building one a little while back, but realized that my current configuration, which is a PS3 with big external storage, probably has 90% of the functionality I'm looking for in an HTPC. When I feel the need to, e.g. better You-tube browsing, I just hook up my laptop to the VGA port, and voila, 1080p, though only stereo sound (fine for you tube).

What am I missing not having a full HTPC set-up?


----------



## subwoofer_boy (Jul 22, 2006)

kivyee said:


> Just out of curiosity guys, what's the motivation behind a HTPC? I was looking into building one a little while back, but realized that my current configuration, which is a PS3 with big external storage, probably has 90% of the functionality I'm looking for in an HTPC. When I feel the need to, e.g. better You-tube browsing, I just hook up my laptop to the VGA port, and voila, 1080p, though only stereo sound (fine for you tube).
> 
> What am I missing not having a full HTPC set-up?


I was going to build a htpc too a year ago or so. Ever since I got a Western Digital WD TV Live I don't see much point in spending the money to build one.
Although I have since outgrown the WD TV Live I'am now looking to get a Dune HD Smart D1 Media player.
The new Dune player will play Bluray ISO with DTS HD Master Audio & Dolby TruHD which is what I'm really after for a LOT less than a htpc.


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

*why a htpc?*

kivyee-

My rationale: I don't have a BD player yet. I also want to have the functionality of ripping every BD I get onto a drive and being able to replay whenever I want. Software allows for that if you can find the right guys to put it in. I also am very impressed with XBMC which has now kind of found its place on PCs.... Then I don't ever have to hook up my laptop or try to stream through unreliable wireless to my downstairs theater area....
I can have a dedicated PC that can also network with my other computers.
With the internet growing the way it is, who knows why it may be useful down the road...but for about 1k you can build one helluva htpc.

Sandbagger-

Good idea, sent on to my computer guy . 

Mike,

If I have a video card with HDMI out, I don't think I can have the connectivity to put that audio card in there as well and use both? Trying to think about how that would hook up to my receiver...I mean I want to be able to have the equivalent of lossless PCM or whatever it would be from my htpc so I can have both the highest audio/video from my stored blurays!


----------



## JazzySmooth (Dec 6, 2008)

HuskerOmaha said:


> Here is what I'm considering....wish it was easier than cutting in links!
> 
> Already have the BD drive.....
> 
> ...


Is this only going to be used as an HTPC? If so, you don't need a 650 watt power supply - even though its rated at 80 Plus, they don't achieve that efficiency until over 50% utilized. You really don't need a Quad core I5 either. Typically you want to go low power / low heat / low noise. With the video card you posted or the one Sandbagger suggested, the GPU will handle most of the video processing leaving the CPU fairly idle. A dual core i3 would be plenty.

Concerning audio, both your card and Sandbagger's can bitstream HD audio, provided you use the right software. Will you be connecting to a receiver that can decode TrueHD / DTS Master or would be sending decoded PCM?


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Probably will be purchasing an Onkyo NR1007.

As far as I know, this will do what you described. Right?


----------



## persisting1 (Feb 8, 2009)

There's a lot of info at [H]ard|Forum's HTCP forum. 

http://hardforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=103


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice forum, already have made a couple of slight changes.

I might still go with my original card though, since my HTPC will be racked and behind glass, I don't think the noise will be as great as some who have them front and center....

I also wanted a display port for future possible use, and the more effective memory clock of 1000Mhz was good.....

This is fun shopping on newegg. Just not as fun when you reach your limit for the month......


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

You could stop by and see my HTPC on Monday or Wednesday next week. You could also see my yet unfinished bass traps (still need to add the GOM fabric). Here is what I have:

*Case* - Silverstone LC14-M with iMON remote
*Motherboard* - Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P
*Processor* - Intel I5-750
*Memory* - G. Skill ECO series 4 GM DDR3 1600
*Video Card* - XFX HD5770
*Blu-Ray\DVD Player* - LG Black 8x Blu-Ray
*Hard Drives* - Dual Intel 80GB SSD Drives
*Power Supply* - Corsair HX850
*CPU Cooler* - Scythe Big Shuriken 120 mm
*HDTV Tuner* - HDHomeRun network tuner
*Soundcard* - Asus Essence ST and H6 Daughtercard with upgraded opamps for 7.1 analog output 

*Software* - Windows 7 and J. River Media Center 15

*Remote Storage* - Intel SS4200-E NAS with Four (4) 1TB WD Black drives in a RAID 5 array

I can turn the case and CPU fans off and turn the video card fan to low for a completely quiet HTPC. Even when running, the fans are very quiet. I use JRMC 15 for my music, movies, and pictures. It has multi-zone capability and can be controlled by remote, keyboard, laptop, or cell phone.

I go directly from the HTPC to my DAC Cherry Jr. and Outlaw Audio 7100 amplifiers. Blu-ray is ripped to the NAS using _AnotherEAC3to GUI Plus_. It converts the Dolby True-HD or DTS-HS audio to FLAC so I have full resolution audio for playback.

If my wife or kids are home, no discussion of the cost of anything is allowed. :SSH:


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

JazzySmooth said:


> Is this only going to be used as an HTPC? If so, you don't need a 650 watt power supply - even though its rated at 80 Plus, they don't achieve that efficiency until over 50% utilized. You really don't need a Quad core I5 either. Typically you want to go low power / low heat / low noise. With the video card you posted or the one Sandbagger suggested, the GPU will handle most of the video processing leaving the CPU fairly idle. A dual core i3 would be plenty.
> 
> Concerning audio, both your card and Sandbagger's can bitstream HD audio, provided you use the right software. Will you be connecting to a receiver that can decode TrueHD / DTS Master or would be sending decoded PCM?


I have a Corsair HX850 for my HTPC. At idle load to my full use load, it is 88.4 to 90.1% efficient. It is also super quiet and had the lowest ripple (at the time) of any available power supply. I have an I5 and my CPU fan is usually off or runs at about 20%. I don't even have any rear case fans installed. Of course, as you mentioned, the CPU is usually idle because the GPU is doing the work.


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Good ideas guys....

I might take you up on that....PM incoming....

I like your split out of SSD and your 4 TB of other storage....


----------



## JazzySmooth (Dec 6, 2008)

mojave said:


> I have a Corsair HX850 for my HTPC. At idle load to my full use load, it is 88.4 to 90.1% efficient. It is also super quiet and had the lowest ripple (at the time) of any available power supply. I have an I5 and my CPU fan is usually off or runs at about 20%. I don't even have any rear case fans installed. Of course, as you mentioned, the CPU is usually idle because the GPU is doing the work.


very cool, thanks for the link - any idea how many watts you use at full load?


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

Based off a Guru3d review of the HD5770 with an i7, it probably uses around 300-350 watts at full load.


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Going SSD is going to probably be my next upgrade to the HTPC as soon as I get my server up and running. No need for big hard drives in it as everything will be played off the server if possible but no need for big hard drives in it.



HuskerOmaha said:


> Good ideas guys....
> 
> I might take you up on that....PM incoming....
> 
> I like your split out of SSD and your 4 TB of other storage....


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

Sandbagger,

What would that setup "look" like?


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

*Motherboard USB 3.0*

I think I may go with this after the 3.0 talk.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128430


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Not sure what your asking but.... 

The HTPC since it only needs an OS(win7 media center) and ArcSoft TMT so a small SSD is fine. I might install a few other small programs but nothing is stored on that computer. All the MEDIA will be on the server in another room



HuskerOmaha said:


> Sandbagger,
> 
> What would that setup "look" like?


----------

